# The Joy of Cartoons



## GrownUp (Feb 22, 2005)

There are some quality cartoons out there in the world just now. There's this 
Saturday-morning world where Robin (of Batman) is in a superhero team with a 
cyborg, an alien and a half-demon. Cartoon Jackie Chan is fighting demons. And 
He-Man has returned, only now 'Skeletor' isn't scary enough, the new enemy is 
these snake people who go around eating people whole!

Has anyone else seen good cartoons recently?


----------



## morelin (Feb 22, 2005)

hey grown up! seeing as i have children i get a good variety of cartoon veiwing. i still seem to really like fantasy. the one with Robin is called Teen Titans, it has  some pretty cool characters. Jackie chan is great too! I have liked most of his projects. have never been a heman fan even as a kid when it was originally on.

X-Men Evolution is very good and has won awards. they have gone leaps and bounds in developing some of the characters stories(Wolverine, Jean Gray, Rogue, and Mystique some of my favorites). Depending on where you are from, and you can get canadian productions, check out Jacob Two Two. it is based on stories by canadian author Mortechai Richler(sp?) my kids love it and i find it very funny.


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello morelin
Jacob Two Two. I'll look out for it.
Have you seen Samurai Jack? It may possibly be the coolest of all cool cool cartoons.


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 24, 2005)

Samurai Jack is okay, but confuses the hell out of me sometimes... 

I enjoy Teen Titans, Yu Gi Oh, Buzz Lightyear, Family Guy, Futurama, Batman of the Future, Batman, Superman, Justice League, He-Man and the Masters of the Universe...  But to name a few...

Why ain't they showing the cartoons of the past??? Thundercats, Dungeons & Dragons, etc...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 24, 2005)

at the moment i watch x-men evolution, jackie chan, totaly spies and kim possible. but master, i agree, bring back the thunder cats!


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

Thundercats IIRC is currently available as comics, well drawn and inked by UDON studio. 

Currently, I watch X-men evolution (I'm a mutant addict), teen titans, Wings, Jacky Chan and all the re-run available on Boomerang, Cartoon Network, Mangas and Game One (cable tv) : Sherlock Holmes, Cat's eyes, Dexter, Dirty Pair, Cobra Space adventures, and much more... When i have time.


Don't ask me why but it seems there's always a re-run of Saint Seya and DBZ somewhere on French cable TV.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Feb 24, 2005)

Cartoon Jackie Chan????


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

Yep :http://www.sonypictures.com/tv/kids/jackiechan/index.htm]Jackie Chan adventures[/URL]


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm much too old and tired to have experienced the sort of mad excitement I did when Batman and Robin made a guest appearance in "Static Shock".
                        ... but it was very cool and unexpected.

It seemed to be the same Batman as Justice League, but with a random Robin tacked on (not Teen Titan-ie).

The new versions of TMNT and He-Man are surprisingly good. In He-Man they still put a moral at the end of some episodes!
                               It's all so marvellous.


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

Because it's the new one (or the one before). Is it Tim or Dick in Teen titans currently ?


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Because it's the new one (or the one before). Is it Tim or Dick in Teen titans currently ?



Wha?


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> Wha?


In comics, original Robin was Dick Grayson who founded the Teen Titans, then now he's adult he goes by the name Nightwing and he's at the head of a former Titans team.
Then the second Robin was killed and the third one is a Tim (momently replaced by his gf called Stephanie aka Spoiler). 
Any of the 4 could have appeared in Static Shock as it's suppose to take action in an Elseworld IIRC. And who's the one currently in the cartoon ?


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 24, 2005)

The Robin of Teen Titans must be Dick Grayson, because at one stage Starfire travels into the future and meets Robin there as Nightwing.

I would guess that the Robin that appeared in Static Shock must be Dick Grayson too, as he was dressed fairly old original-style.

The Wonder Woman of Justice League the TV series is stronger physically than Superman. Is this the case in the comics? It is not clear in the ones I've seen.


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

All Robins have the same costume.

Strength level in JLA team is hard to tell (except this poor Batman) but, yes, she's at least on par with him. I'm not a great fan of DC - except Vertigo line, the Authority and Birds of Prey. ask me some Marvel mutants question, I'll feel more at home.


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> All Robins have the same costume.


I mean he was rendered fairly old-style. He had red-brown hair, and there was much yellow and lots of outlines, you know.



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Strength level in JLA team is hard to tell (except this poor Batman) but, yes, she's at least on par with him. I'm not a great fan of DC - except Vertigo line, the Authority and Birds of Prey. ask me some Marvel mutants question, I'll feel more at home.



Okay, I'll think of some.


----------



## LadyFel (Feb 25, 2005)

I hate to admit it, but I really don't like most of the cartoons that have appeared in the last few years...Except Dexter's Lab, that I could watch for hours...

I'm still more into the old-skool stuff of the late 80's, early 90's...Speaking of which...tell me I ain't mad, does anyone here remember *Visionaries*? I only watched it for a while, it was about a bunch of good guy/girl knights who could turn into various animals in moments of need or crisis, wore blue armour, and their arch enemies turned into slugs and vile creatures and wore green...

Anyone I've described this cartoon to just stares at me as if I was insane, but there was a line of action figures in Woolworths, I can't have imagines ALL of it...Or could I?


----------



## Fitz (Feb 25, 2005)

hmmm, don't watch a lot of cartoons anymore, but used to watch them heaps, a few good ones are (i think people have mentioned most of them, but i'm gonna say them anyway...):
X-men evolution, justice league, Powerpuff Girls, Ninja Turtles, Rugrats, Batman Future (or Future Batman...)... can't remember anymore...


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 25, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> I'm still more into the old-skool stuff of the late 80's, early 90's...Speaking of which...tell me I ain't mad, does anyone here remember *Visionaries*? I only watched it for a while, it was about a bunch of good guy/girl knights who could turn into various animals in moments of need or crisis, wore blue armour, and their arch enemies turned into slugs and vile creatures and wore green...


 
Visionaries!!! Yeah!!! That was a damn good series... When the worlds technology goes kablooy!!! And all those people have to get magical talismans...

All the blue goodies and the green baddies...

I really enjoyed that series...


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 28, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it, but I really don't like most of the cartoons that have appeared in the last few years...Except Dexter's Lab, that I could watch for hours...



Yes! Dexter's Lab. If there was a God, and God made a cartoon, Dexter's Lab would be that cartoon!


----------



## Glittersword (Mar 17, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> All Robins have the same costume.



I am sorry but I must disagree with you on this point. While the costumes are all similar they are not the same at least in regards to the current incarnation. When the second Robin was killed and the new one was finally allowed to take over, the costunme was given a major revamp in order to protect Robin more. I.E. Kevlar Ect...

The one in the cartoon is a mixture, Dick inside Tim's Costume and using Tim's Style.  Dick never used a staff originally.


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 18, 2005)

If you are talking kid's cartoons I admit, I'm a Spongebob fan. As for adult themed ones I LOVE South Park. He-Man was better in the 80's. I can't get with all the newer cartoons. Maybe I remember too many from childhood. The Anime ones really don't interest me at all. I took my nephew to see Yu Gi-Oh and almost lost my mind. Sorry to the fans of the cartoon, but it was like watching a cartoon poker game on crack.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 18, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> I'm still more into the old-skool stuff of the late 80's, early 90's...Speaking of which...tell me I ain't mad, does anyone here remember *Visionaries*? I only watched it for a while, it was about a bunch of good guy/girl knights who could turn into various animals in moments of need or crisis, wore blue armour, and their arch enemies turned into slugs and vile creatures and wore green...
> 
> Anyone I've described this cartoon to just stares at me as if I was insane, but there was a line of action figures in Woolworths, I can't have imagines ALL of it...Or could I?


 
I remember Visionaries (they use to be on the back of my Transformer comics as a kid! 

If you're unaware they've released the Visionaries cartoon onto dvd now.

Personally I use to like the Thundercats, Ulysses 31 & Dungeons and Dragons cartoons


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 19, 2005)

Dongeons and Dragons and Thundercats were the best! I lived for Saturday mornings as a kid. The Cartoon Network used to show some older ones but now they only show newer ones or lots of Scooby Doo. Don't get me wrong, I watched Scooby as a kid, but they are overdoing it now.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 26, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> Dongeons and Dragons and Thundercats were the best! I lived for Saturday mornings as a kid. The Cartoon Network used to show some older ones but now they only show newer ones or lots of Scooby Doo. Don't get me wrong, I watched Scooby as a kid, but they are overdoing it now.



Oh, I don't know. Thundercats had better animation than He-Man, but the plot was nowhere near as good. Just one bad guy, (a few expendable mercenary sidekicks with less than one episode lifespans), no new scenery or conflicts. Nope. He-Man wins every time. 

Fabulous secret powers were revealed to me, the day I held aloft my magic sword and said...
* BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL..*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 26, 2005)

Orko annoyed the hell out of me though! 
Its funny - if you watch most of these cartoons these days it's so obvious that its a 20 minutes toy advert! 

It worked all too well on me when I was younger...


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 27, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Orko annoyed the hell out of me though!
> Its funny - if you watch most of these cartoons these days it's so obvious that its a 20 minutes toy advert!
> 
> It worked all too well on me when I was younger...



Absolutely *Transformers. Robots in disguise.* But they were ace toys.

And, still, we must have been a little more discerning than the present lot. Pokemon? "Gotta Catch/Buy 'Em All"???!!!  

Good grief.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Mar 29, 2005)

"Lilo & Stitch"

The little blue guy is ace.


----------

